# Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Not exactly a season pass, but the TiVo guide data (both on my device and on the web site) shows the premiere time as 9:00 pm E/P on Sunday. The SyFy web site shows 8:00 pm, and so does Zap2It. I'm guessing it's the TiVo data that's in error.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

dbranco said:


> thanks for the heads-up!


+1


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

A new Battlestar Galatica show?!? Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

TiVo data has been corrected. Now scheduled for 8pm Sunday.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

fregienj said:


> A new Battlestar Galatica show?!? Thanks for the heads up!


Sadly just this two-hour movie. It was filmed as a backdoor pilot, but SyFy, in its infinite wisdom, chose not to proceed.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

This is the same thing as the webisodes they put out on YouTube last year, right?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

tbb1226 said:


> TiVo data has been corrected. Now scheduled for 8pm Sunday.


I'm still showing 9 PM on my box.in the guide. When I search for it, it shows being at 8 PM, so it looks like the server updated, but the box hasn't pulled down the updated data as of yet.

Edit: actually the guide is screwed up. If I view the guide so 8:00 PM is the leftmost it shows Outland going from 6:30 to 9 PM and Blood & Chrome going from 9 to 10, but if move to the right it switches to showing 8:30 PM with Blood & Chrome airing from 8 to 10 PM. So basically depending what time i view the guide, it's either right or wrong. Very odd. The to do list is correct so hopefully it records correctly.

I'm pretty sure this is the same as the webisodes that aired, but I only caught the first one.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It is supposed to have more content than the webisodes.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> It is supposed to have more content than the webisodes.


Are you sure?

When I originally read about it, the webisodes were supposed to be pretty much the same as the DVD/Bluray version, while the TV version would be a censored version.


----------



## mflinner (Nov 11, 2006)

Yep, SYFY says the tv show will include additional content not seen on the web episodes Possibly may lead to some future development if the ratings are high enough.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mflinner said:


> Yep, SYFY says the tv show will include additional content not seen on the web episodes Possibly may lead to some future development if the ratings are high enough.


I never saw all the webisodes, but there was supposedly ten 9 minute episodes which would put it at 90 minutes. With commercials that would be about 2 hours.

During them credits for the TV airing there was an ad for the "never before seen unrated & uncut edition" Blu-ray and DVD coming out Feb 19th. According to Amazon the run time for that is 94 minutes.

Edit:

According to a review by IGN, the blu-ray has 30 minutes of deleted scenes. That's definitely longer than the TV airing. 
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/02...lu-ray-review?abthid=51171c27620f04fd77000016


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm recording the rerun Monday evening and it's THREE hours.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> I'm recording the rerun Monday evening and it's THREE hours.


Not sure why unless they showed an extra hour of commercials.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Listing was wrong, it was just two hours.


----------

